# Megaminx Dilemma



## BigSams (Nov 29, 2010)

There are 3 choices and I'm lost as to which to choose:

1) Buy a Mefferts
2) Buy a QJ
3) Buy a MF8

I realize that this thread has been made several times. I have read through every recent such thread but the decision is never clear. One guy says he loves this, someone says she hates it, and so on. So lets vote.

*VOTE ONLY IF YOU HAVE TRIED ALL 3 *


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 29, 2010)

mf8 II modded is much better than 90% of mefferts.


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 29, 2010)

i average 1:18 with my mf8


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Nov 30, 2010)

mmm lets see, MF8 II is good even with out modding. tiled meffert's megaminx is kinda small but turns well lubed. the only problem is that some blues look similar. and QJ is good, but even better with modding. (depends, the tiled is decent unmodded.)


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not voting but I'm getting my first megaminx in my next cube order and I'm going mf8 II


----------



## BigSams (Nov 30, 2010)

Is this the mod http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3etrUN4ovfs ?
Some sites just say MF8, like http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189 . Is it I or II?


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 30, 2010)

Buy from cubedepotusa.com

It's a huge selection, great shipping times and prices (unless your international then I'm not sure) and he's great with customer service


----------



## Drake (Nov 30, 2010)

The mod for the megaminx, is it just sanding where there is lines, like caps, is it only that?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 30, 2010)

My Meffert's was amazing... until the red side kept on loosening itself.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Nov 30, 2010)

I only own a Mefferts. It turns nice, doesn't lock up too bad and it RARELY pops. What I don't like about it is that the tiles come off rather easily and I personally find it small.


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 30, 2010)

Depends on what you want to spend. Should be mefferts, if you have the money.
If you want to spend around half that, Mf8 is gr8.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like the mf8 VII megaminx the best


----------



## BigSams (Nov 30, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Depends on what you want to spend. Should be mefferts, if you have the money.
> If you want to spend around half that, Mf8 is gr8.


 
The poll only asks about quality, I should have been clearer. After the results are in, people can see the prices and choose, but the poll is only asking about QUALITY.


----------



## Louis McDonald (Nov 30, 2010)

I used a mefferts, untill i got a mf8 1 and modded it properly. it never pops and is as fast as my F2. and the QJ in comparison is ehhh. i tryed one at a compeition. I have bought a new mf8 I and i might make my modding tutorial on it from start to finish.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2010)

the meffert's springs makes the minx lock up too much. Lube a MF8 properly and it will easily beat the meffert's.


----------



## celli (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got a mf8. At first it didn't turn very well, but now when I loosened the screws a bit, it turns good, but no corner cutting and it pops very often. I didn't lubed it, I didn't do anything, so mine is not that good, I average like 8 min. (I'm really bad at megaminx). 
ps I don't know how it is when it lubed, so I can't say that...


----------



## Bogyo (Dec 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> the meffert's springs makes the minx lock up too much. Lube a MF8 properly and it will easily beat the meffert's.



If you change the springs, sand the pieces and break it in well (maybe 10 000+ solves) nothing will beat it.


----------



## maggot (Dec 1, 2010)

i have mefferts mf8 and qj. and ive done mods to all 3. 
the qj is a piece of junk imho. its just a mess. hard to explain. 
the mf8 turns well, but it is prone to popping. and yes, its tight. 
mefferts is by far the best. all ive done was change to C4U hardware and sanded down minor imperfections, cubesmith stickers. 
i have to note that while the tiles look nice, they are a bother to me. stickers are the way to go. i avg about 2 min, but i havent done an avg in a while. i used to be really into MM. 
the one thing i have to point out is that what i did to the mefferts really isnt considered a mod. all i did was change the core/screw/spring and sanded down the little minor imperfections. 
what i did to the MF8 was considered modding though... i heavily sanded each piece. . so, there is a chance you can mess up your minx. i believe i did the mod properly, as there is significant improvements, however, it does pop a lot. so maybe i screwed the minx up, but i didnt achieve some amazing result like many claim.... 
to me, mefferts is worth the money. its a puzzle built to last and it is high quality.


----------



## drewsopchak (Dec 1, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Is this the mod http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3etrUN4ovfs ?
> Some sites just say MF8, like http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189 . Is it I or II?


 
lightake is type II.


----------



## drewsopchak (Dec 1, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> If you change the springs, sand the pieces and break it in well (maybe 10 000+ solves) nothing will beat it.


 
i put mf8 springs in and didn't get good results what springs do you recomend.?


----------



## ianography (Dec 1, 2010)

i have a meffert's. meh. i've heard really good things about the mf8 II, so i think it would be best to go with taht


----------



## Erik (Dec 1, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I realize that this thread has been made several times. I have read through every recent such thread but the decision is never clear. One guy says he loves this, someone says she hates it, and so on. So lets vote.
> *VOTE ONLY IF YOU HAVE TRIED ALL 3 *


 
Did it ever to come your mind that there might not be a best one? If you say after reading the other threads there was no clear winner, why do you expect this thread will make a difference?
Everyone has their *personal preferences*, the world record holder and the number 3 both use a different type of minx, that should already be enough reason to see that there is *no 'best' minx.*
Every day I check the forum I hope people finally understand there is no such thing as a best cube because of personal preference, every day I'm disappointed...


----------



## maggot (Dec 1, 2010)

Erik said:


> Did it ever to come your mind that there might not be a best one? If you say after reading the other threads there was no clear winner, why do you expect this thread will make a difference?
> Everyone has their *personal preferences*, the world record holder and the number 3 both use a different type of minx, that should already be enough reason to see that there is *no 'best' minx.*
> Every day I check the forum I hope people finally understand there is no such thing as a best cube because of personal preference, every day I'm disappointed...



i also agree with this statement. however, there are a lot of 'bad' minxes. there is always going to be a lot of hype about what is the best of this and that, but it does come down to personal preference. just like with type a, type f, dayan war... if you buy an a5, an f2, or a guhong, you're going to get a good cube at the end of the day. the difference is what you like, not a matter of which is better. 

and to erik, if you check the forum everyday hoping people will understand that there is no best cube, maybe you shouldnt check the forum everyday.... just sayin. lol


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 1, 2010)

The only bad thing about the Mefferts, for me, is the colour scheme is too similar, I think it has 2 reds, 3 greens, and that sort of stuff. My friend has a MF8 and the colours are much better, apart from that, there wasn't much quality difference, and the mefferts problem is easily fixed with an order from Cubesmith, but hey, I'm sooooooooo slow at the Megaminx anyway.....


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Dec 1, 2010)

OzBluey said:


> The only bad thing about the Mefferts, for me, is the colour scheme is too similar, I think it has 2 reds, 3 greens, and that sort of stuff. My friend has a MF8 and the colours are much better, apart from that, there wasn't much quality difference, and the mefferts problem is easily fixed with an order from Cubesmith, but hey, I'm sooooooooo slow at the Megaminx anyway.....


 
Don't forget that 2/3 blues are very similar.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 1, 2010)

@Erik, it never hurts to get a little perspective into what experienced mexaminxers think. Like maggot said, a part of the reason for this thread is not only to find "the best" megaminx, but also to know which ones are considered not so good by most minxers. Then when there seems to be heavy support for several of choices, we can read comments thoroughly for reasons and see which one would probably suit us best. Also, previous threads did not have a poll, strangely enough.
The search for the "the best" cube and "the best" method are inevitable. We all want to improve and we all want to get better without stumbling a lot; the most efficient way to do this is to consult others.


----------



## Drake (Dec 2, 2010)

For the mf8, what the mod basicly, not sure. And could it help, do pestvic "spring mod" if you can call it like that.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2010)

Chinaminx.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2010)

BigSams said:


> we all want to get better without stumbling a lot; the most efficient way to do this is to consult others.



I have all three and I still suck at solving a Megaminx because I don't put in the effort to practice or learn new algorithms.

This is one of those _What's the best ___ ?_ threads.

Maybe WR holders could put their winning puzzles up for auction to answer these questions once and for all. 

Tim.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd say mefferts (althought i dont try QJ but some say its bad compared to the mf8 / meffrts). It barely locks up and rarely pops and fast once its lubed.


----------



## hic0057 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bump

Is there a reason why everybody hates qjs. I got one for christmas and it fairly good.

Pros: turns well, cut corners, never pop, easy to get to the screws if you want to tensioned it unlike meffert, cheap

Cons: Stickers are hard to distinguish between alot of them, Colour scheme is random.

I also got two meffert megaminx.
I changed the springs to these http://cube4you.com/cube4you-screwssprings-set-p-106.html.

Before they were too stiff to perform finger tricks now they just overshoot like crazy.
because the springs are too small the megaminx bearly cut corners.
One side unscrews itself.

Is there any suggestion of what springs to put in the megaminxs. I might take them to my next comp and see if someone can tension it.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 27, 2010)

Mmmm my MF8-II should arrive in a week, and I'm getting a mefferts from a store in 2 days; will report in then.
Also, @hic0057, not sure why no one voted for QJ, but it doesn't necessarily mean "everybody hates qjs". Just that everyone who has tried all 3 agrees that it is inferior to the other 2.


----------

